# Preparing site for a storage shed



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I would either:

A. Fill the excavated area with stone as you mention and let the soil act as a wall to hold the stone. I'm thinking that the soil will be a little high on one side if the ground slopes but the stone is level. Don't fill the stone above the soil line. I do this on landscaping beds by trenching about three inches deep around the perimeter before applying mulch. The soil at the outside edge of the trench acts as a wall and holds the mulch in the bed, preventing it from getting scattered into the lawn, etc. Same here, holding the stone in place.
B. After you excavate, build a level perimeter foundation with pressure treated wood, cement block, cheap poured foundation, etc. and let that hold the stone in place. I would prefer this method as the building can be installed in a more permanent and stable manner, elevated just slightly enough to prevent water from washing in, depending on how the area sits relative to the surrounding area and how much you get in heavy rainfall. Not particularly water-tight, but...


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Make sure you check local laws; my area has set-backs from property lines and I had to secure my shed down to the ground to ensure it doesn't blow away in the wind. I'm never sure what the ramifications are if you don't follow these "rules" but since it was connected to my pool installation, everything I did had to be inspected and approved.
My neighbor installed his using pressure treated lumber and anchored them to the ground with those green u-lug fencing posts pounded into the ground and nailed to the lumber. Inspector approved it. For my shed on concrete, I used an expanding anchor into the concrete and bolted the toe plate to the pad using them.


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

along the lines of what bob22 added...(and you probably already know this) many areas require permits and will give you all the construction/installation requirements when you apply for them, but in our city limits they no longer allow sheds to be built on gravel, they want concrete pads and tie downs as previously mentioned and my neighbor found out the hard way this summer as the city made him take down his when he didnt follow the new permit rules, as well as fined him.
Some areas you even have to check with your subdivision trustees.
good luck.


----------

